# Need suggestions for smoked beef roast



## brianh (Nov 5, 2015)

Needs to feed maybe 10, needs a sauce or gravy, and can't be prime rib pricing.

Maybe a chuck roast over veggies and stock that can be an au jus or thickened into a gravy?

Any ideas?


----------



## daveb (Nov 5, 2015)

You egging? I've had good reslts on the cheap with pork steaks (from shoulder) and chuck roast. Both different when pulled at slicing temps rather than cooked to shred.


----------



## brianh (Nov 5, 2015)

Yessir with BBQ IQ110 fan setup. Any Chuck roast tips? I would like to slice rather than shred and have some kind of sauce. A smoked au jus or gravy could be nice. I've done that with turkey before.


----------



## daveb (Nov 5, 2015)

I started playing with smoking on a Cookshack electric smoker and became a lurker on their forum site. Recipes carry real well from the electric to the egg. I've done beef roast very similar to this: http://forum.cookshack.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/6141020264/m/2432993617. There are other beef ideas and a lot of sauce recipes as well. Since I bought the egg(s) I've spent a little time on the BGE site but find it tough to separate the wheat from the chaff there.


----------



## ptolemy (Nov 7, 2015)

I did a brisket 2 ways: 1 was 72hours at 145 in sous vide but other was as a braise in oven with veggies/bottle of red/large can of tomato sauce. I liked braise much better. Not only it was much more moist but shredded rather than cut like a steak. It's simple to prepare and serve and will def feed 10.

If I was going fancy, I would have defatted / strained the left overs and then adjusted seasoning and used it as a finished sauce.


----------



## brianh (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks but I'm really looking for smoked roast ideas. Sounds good tho.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 7, 2015)

Seriously, stay the F away from chuck roast. The only thing IMHMFO that chuck is good for is grinding for burgers.
Either go top round or bottom round or something, but chuck-sucks.
I've smoked it SV'ed it, briased it in a Le CruesetDutch Oven,brined it, pickled it, in a crock pot, made sweet love to it down by the fire, whispered sweet nothings in it's ear on a moonlight stroll down the beach..........and it never turns into anything remotely edible. It shrinks and (if it ever does get tender) becomes the consistency of wet sand in your mouth.
Not in a box.
Not with a fox.
Hell naw Sam I am.


----------



## brianh (Nov 7, 2015)

This is good and what I'm looking for. I've only smoked brisket which is good, but not what I'm going for here. Top round might be the ticket.


----------



## daveb (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm thinking Knerd and Chuck don't get along... 

Round, Top and Bottom, is pretty much flavor-less. But it is tough as hell. And (for me) impossible to to grill well. I'm round. Don't want my beef to be.

Not today.
Not any day with a "Y" in it.
Maybe tomorrow.

Will the budget stand tri-tip or a large sirloin?


----------



## brianh (Nov 7, 2015)

daveb said:


> You egging? I've had good reslts on the cheap with pork steaks (from shoulder) and chuck roast. Both different when pulled at slicing temps rather than cooked to shred.



What temp do you pull to slice? Is med rare going to be tough? Or go to 190/ish? Slicing is the goal.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 7, 2015)

Funny Chris and Dave. I agree with Chris and wouldn't smoke chuck either. Its too fatty. 

This may sound a little plebean but why not do a frosted meatloaf. Grind your own meat, buy some really tasty cuts like short rib, top sirloin, chuck, skirt/flank, bison, lamb, pork... You get the point. The build a magnificent meat loaf with a tangy vinegary sauce that you'll brush on before frosting it with mashed potatoes. Serve the sauce at the table. Its simple, homey and who doesn't like meatloaf? Its also easy to serve. 











But I've go no gripes with 72hr SV Chuck steak either


----------



## brianh (Nov 7, 2015)

That meatloaf looks great. Really looking to smoke something though, as guests don't get that often if ever. Looking to combine a traditional roast with smokey goodness. A fall back is a brisket flat with a nice mustard sauce.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 7, 2015)

Ten four. My suggestion. Use a quality liquid smoke and a optional pinch of nitrate salt for color and inject it into a thick cut of beef (can you get a tri-tip?). 

I'd inject it, then rub it with something course rub (Montreal), leave it open in the refrigerator for a day, this will allow diffusion of the brine.

To cook:
From refrigerator, put into a cold oven turned to >200 degrees F. and cook to an internal temp of 90 F. Could take an hour. Just go low and slow.
Remove, pat dry, oil, put on ripping hot grill, flip often to develop crust. 

You'll get the best of both worlds, smokey flavor, proper crust formation and correct beef temperature. Like the picture of the roast I posted above. 

.


----------



## daveb (Nov 7, 2015)

The only way I know to get chuck palatable at MR is a long SV. Can smoke first - pull at 120 - 125 then SV to finish. Don't remember that you do SV though.

To slice a chuck roast pull at 180ish let rest, let rest some more, then have at it. 

The more you describe what you want to do the more I thing pork. Much more forgiving, great vehicle for smokey flavor. And cheap.

Pork shoulder steaks or a whole loin would tick all your boxes.

I'll see Dennis's (great looking) meatloaf and raise him a pork loin.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 7, 2015)

Another option, whole eye roast? You can get an unpeeled one pretty cheap. Maybe serve them a thinly sliced warm roast beef with it, use one of your fancy knives to slice it thin (a meat slicer will even work better). I'd still prep. the beef and cook it as described above. I'd cook till an internal temp of 125 F, better to have that cut of meat on the med to med-well side.


----------



## brianh (Nov 7, 2015)

All great ideas. What's that pork stuffed with, Dave? Sausage? You had me with that stuffing and "cheap."


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 7, 2015)

2 pork shoulders are ~$25 at Restaurant Depot, and $30-$35 at a regular grocery store, and would easily feed 10 people. And very tasty, too.


----------



## brianh (Nov 7, 2015)

A home cured and smoked shoulder ham would be impressive. I'm all over the place now. Ham might be the way to go.


----------



## richard (Nov 7, 2015)

Might be a little bit tricky to find, but have you had or investigated making Brazilian picanha? (top sirloin cap, rump cover/cap). If you have a good butcher, he would likely be able to set you up.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 7, 2015)

wow....I don't understand the heartburn again chuck-roast...it's one of my very favorite things. In fact, I'm making a braised Pot Roast as we speak...probably the thing I make that is most sought-after by my family and friends....of course, they are all standard meat-n-potatoes country rednecks....

I did a 72-hour SV chuck roast, then hot-smoked on the grill...was quite nice....in the BBQ community they call it "Chuckies."


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 7, 2015)

Are you looking for something more like a pot roast, or something sliced rare? If you're looking for rare beef, check the grocery adds and see if you can find a top loin roast on sale. (If they aren't familiar with top loin, look for new york strip steaks on sale--this roast is uncut ny strips. Smile sweetly at your butcher and they'll fix you up with the roast.) It's only a little pricier than chuck if you find a good sale, and it's a fabulous roast. I prefer it to rib roast, and if it's boneless there's very little waste other than the fat cap. I just pulled one out of the oven to rest. Easy for old teeth to chew. It would probably be fantastic smoked. I do a slow roast with a reverse sear, so some time at a little over 200 on smoke would be great. 

Count me in the "don't like chuck" camp. Although I like a shoulder roast for pot roast.


----------



## panda (Nov 9, 2015)

italian rubbed sirloin tip, with sweet peppers braised in beef broth.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 11, 2015)

i did one in my charcoal weber. off heat..slow cooked it. standing rib roast. it came out smoky and great.

if i had to do it again, i think i will use the rotiserrie attachement to my grill.


----------



## SuperSharp (Dec 15, 2015)

I do a roast the same as brisket on the smoker. Inject with a mixture of water, aujus, worchestershire, and cider vinegar. Then dry rub and smoke until 187-193 degrees. Tons of beefy smoky flavor. I use a pellet grill with hickory along with a smoke tube also filled with hickory to add a little extra smoke the first couple hours.


----------

